# Special for Dr Dave and Harry



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well here a few photos of me at work.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Pete,I feel totally vindicated for pushing for photo-shoots, they are great, but,(there are usually buts with me) they are very small, what's the chance of re-posting them at around 600 x 450, I don't want to miss a thing.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Pete,I feel totally vindicated for pushing for photo-shoots, they are great, but,(there are usually buts with me) they are very small, what's the chance of re-posting them at around 600 x 450, I don't want to miss a thing.


I rest my case photo Fanatic  Harry use your magnifying glass up against the screen they look bigger that way.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

To the Photo Fanatic Harry you have the power. Pete went and enlarge them just for you.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Pete, I'm glad that I stayed up late,(it's midnight here) I've just seen your amended photos. and I'm gob-smacked, the photos are superb, I feel so humble when I think how I hold the chisel firmly with my left hand to guide it it and you turn out such wonderful work with just the one hand. I do hope this isn't a one off.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry
Just a butt in post, just copy and paste them in PSP and blow them up so you can see the details..

like the one below


====


harrysin said:


> Pete,I feel totally vindicated for pushing for photo-shoots, they are great, but,(there are usually buts with me) they are very small, what's the chance of re-posting them at around 600 x 450, I don't want to miss a thing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for that Bj, but Pete has re-posted them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You'er welcome but click on the one I posted then once you see it in the new pop up screen ,click on it one more time it should fill your screen up all the way plus some.

========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you for the pictures, Pete. Your beautiful work should be a reminder to all of us how much can be accomplished with dedication, skill and a lot of heart. You are a true artist.

:sold:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Pete your work is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> You'er welcome but click on the one I posted then once you see it in the new pop up screen ,click on it one more time it should fill your screen up all the way plus some.
> 
> ========


It's a miracle, it really does work Bj.!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

Neat stuff,, it will only work if you see the PLUS " + " on the popup screen..(2nd.window) 

But the picture can be real big if you want it to be just by resizing it..up to 6 times ..

============


harrysin said:


> It's a miracle, it really does work Bj.!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work pete, thanks for the pics!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Ditto what Corey says Pete. I am amazed at the way you turn out projects, and Harry can't even hold one for a pen. BUT Harry is OLD also. Thanks for the pictures Pete.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What would I do without you Dave?


----------

